# Diane Kruger hält Hollywood für überbewertet!



## Franky70 (7 Mai 2011)

> *Schauspielerin Diane Kruger («Inglourious Basterds») hält Hollywood für überbewertet.*
> «Ich verstehe nicht, warum Hollywood in Deutschland als das Absolute gilt», sagte die gebürtige Niedersächsin der «Süddeutschen Zeitung.
> 
> Wer es in Kalifornien nicht schaffe, komme "mit eingezogenem Schwanz" zurück. "In Frankreich ist das ganz anders. Die Schauspieler dort sind genau so grosse Stars wie die Amerikaner", sagte Kruger, die in Paris ein Haus hat.
> ...


Meine Meinung:

Sie änderte ihren Namen, um in Hollywood besser anzukommen.
Ohne Hollywood wäre sie vermutlich immer noch ein Fotomodel unter vielen.
Mit "Troja" schaffte sie ihren Durchbruch, unter Hollywood Regisseur Wolfgang Petersen.
Hier ihr Lebensweg:
Diane Kruger

Ich denke, wenn man es geschafft hat, kann man leicht so daherreden.
Heute mag es ihr "scheissegal" sein, weil sie jederzeit auch in Frankreich oder sonstwo drehen könnte, aber ohne Hollywood wäre sie womöglich nie so groß herausgekommen (was natürlich spekulativ bleibt).
Mir kommt das Ganze ein bisschen undankbar rüber. Sie hat Hollywood viel zu verdanken.

Ich verehre ihre Schönheit, als besonders gute Schauspielerin empfinde ich sie nicht. Mir ist sie immer etwas blass. Es gibt da sicher Frauen, die eine faszinierendere Ausstrahlung haben, finde ich.
Aber ihre Schönheit kann man ihr nicht absprechen.

Was meint ihr?

PS:
(Da ich keine Meinungen beeinflussen möchte, habe ich auf das gesenkte Daumen Symbol verzichtet, obwohl ich es passend fände).


----------



## Punisher (8 Mai 2011)

Sie hat gut reden, sie hat sich ja auch hochgebumst


----------



## Franky70 (8 Mai 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Sie hat gut reden, sie hat sich ja auch hochgebumst


Danke, so direkt wollte ich es nicht ausdrücken, aber... :thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Mai 2011)

Ich dagegen find sie sowohl als Frau als auch als Schauspielerin absolut überbewertet!


----------

